# Brauche ich ein anderes Modem für DSL3000?



## Krankes-Kaff (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe in den letzten Tagen von DSL 768 auf DSL3000 gewechselt.
Mir wurde auch schon bestätigt, dass es funktioniert und meine Internet-Programme zeigen auch einen Datenverkehr von 3000kb an.

Allerdings bemerke ich beim Surfen und Downloaden kaum einen Unterschied.

Liegt das vielleicht daran, dass ich ein anderes Modem für DSL3000 brauche?

Im Moment habe ich dieses Modem: AVM Fritz!Card DSL SL USB 

Dieses Modem habe ich bei meiner DSL-Bestellung vor ca. 4 Monaten bekommen, ist also kein uraltes Gerät.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


Viele liebe Grüße


Tim


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Juni 2004)

Wer suchet der findet, Meister


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (13. Juni 2004)

Für alle, die gerne die Antwort wüssten:

Die AVM-Modems unterstützen auch die neuen und höheren Bandbreiten!


Danke Gothic Ghost


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Claas M (24. Juni 2004)

Wegen des Speed's bei Webseiten würde ich sagen, dass es hier egal ist, ob du nun 768 oder 3000 kbits die Sekunde hast, weil beides 'sauschnell' ist. Ich denke, dass es sich erst in der Summe von Downloads ausmacht.

Bei 768 nur 1 Dl mit 'ner Rate von 80 und bei 3000 haste vllt 3 DL's mit ner Rate von 80.


----------



## Stoik (30. Juni 2004)

Hab T-Net3000 und du kannst dein Teledat 300 da weiter nehmen oder was du auch hast....

also die Seiten bauen sich um einiges schneller also mit 1mbit auf und 160mb in ca. 8min ist auch okay.


----------



## js-mueller (1. Juli 2004)

Ich hab mir auch TDSL 200 geholt, aber um das nurmal so zu sagen ich war enttäuscht, weil es echt mal NICHTS bringt ;-) Klar nen 240er Download ist mal ganz lässig, aber das war eigentlich nicht so mein anliegen


----------



## Claas M (1. Juli 2004)

Das hätte ich Dir auch sagen können... aber hätte man sich auch denken können 768 kb/s und dann ne page mit vllt 10 Kb...


----------

